# Need a Checklist



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Why an I smiling?? Because we are less than 3 or 4 weeks away from heading your way!! We'll be checking out Queretaro where my wife's brother lives; San Miguel won't be too far away for a visit; then we'll spend our summer in Taxco while my daughter takes an advanced Spanish course in the CEPE branch of UNAM. (June 27th - August 9th)

We spent our summer of 2003 there while I took the same course, and our family has never forgotten how much we loved & enjoyed the experience. I hope we will find the same magic there - and enough of it to last the rest of our lives.

*Anyway -* with recent changes to procedures for going down there, what should / could I do in advance preparation for the trip (permits, vehicle, visas, etc.)? We live within a couple of hours of a consulate here, where we can go instead of waiting until we get to the border. Sometimes in the past, I have found it was easier to get certain things done or certified in a consulate / embassy rather than 'down on the border'.

Your comments, advice & recommendations are welcome!!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Howler said:


> Why an I smiling?? Because we are less than 3 or 4 weeks away from heading your way!! We'll be checking out Queretaro where my wife's brother lives; San Miguel won't be too far away for a visit; then we'll spend our summer in Taxco while my daughter takes an advanced Spanish course in the CEPE branch of UNAM. (June 27th - August 9th)
> 
> We spent our summer of 2003 there while I took the same course, and our family has never forgotten how much we loved & enjoyed the experience. I hope we will find the same magic there - and enough of it to last the rest of our lives.
> 
> ...


Since this is an exploratory trip, you can probably make due with a Tourist (FMM) visa [available at the border check point] - good for 180 days. If not - go to the Mexican Consulate and get the requirements for a Permanente or Temporada Enrty visa and complete the procedure there. You cannot do that from Mexico any longer - must be done from home country. (no converted FMM's to Perm/Temp without going to your native country)

Go to banjercito.com (check out the URL) and apply for your TIP for your car. You can get it online and have the permit DHL'ed to your house. Cost: about $300 USD refundable when you leave the country.

Find a Mexican Auto Insurance agent to get auto insurance for your vehicle. They are relatively inexpensive plans, compared with most states in the USA. Be sure it takes effect the date you cross the border.

Get yourself a 3-ring binder with page protectors and make copies of EVERYTHING and put it it there: birth certificates, marriage licenses, visa, copy of the picture page of your passport (color if possible), car parers, title, registration, proof of insurance (USA and Mexico), your TIP - for the car.

If you are bringing any electrical appliances or computers or audio with you, make a list of each and every one, make, model, date purchased, serial number. Put it in your binder.

If you have any pets, go to your vet and get all the necessary certificates and papers, put them in your binder. You are allowed to bring 2 pets person into the country without any payment. Over 2 per person will require a payment.

Lastly, Remember, remember, even if you have a TIP and Entry Visas, you MUST STOP at the proper checkpoints to get these items stamped.

Happy travels!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

FHBOY said:


> Since this is an exploratory trip, you can probably make due with a Tourist (FMM) visa [available at the border check point] - good for 180 days. If not - go to the Mexican Consulate and get the requirements for a Permanente or Temporada Enrty visa and complete the procedure there. You cannot do that from Mexico any longer - must be done from home country. (no converted FMM's to Perm/Temp without going to your native country)
> 
> Go to banjercito.com (check out the URL) and apply for your TIP for your car. You can get it online and have the permit DHL'ed to your house. Cost: about $300 USD refundable when you leave the country.
> 
> ...



Wow!! It sounds like a lot has been streamlined or simplified - even for getting the permit for the car. Is it possible to get the insurance electronically before the trip?? We have used Sanborn's & another recommended to us at the border, but still had to either look for them or wait through the bureaucratic process.

*One other question:* I don't intend to actually immigrate to take up residence for another year, 2 or 3 - but my wife is native-born & wants to reclaim her citizenship she had to renounce because of my military career. I understand that it won't be a difficult process. However, we also had a daughter born there who is now 23 years old... either way, could I start the process for my residence visa now - and from the US??

Thanks again for the help - this is such a GREAT forum!!


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

Congratulations on your visit Howler, I hope you find that magic there! Also, best wishes to your daughter, CEPE's course is really good and UNAM's cultural and social life is worth looking into, if she (and you) have the opportunity to enjoy it 

For advice, I think FHBOY's is great, I would just advice you to re check everything with your inmigration office before you start the trip, it never hurts to make sure everything's in order since legal interpretations of the corrected law seem to be still settling down so to speak.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you plan to bring a US plated car, avoid applying for Residente Permanente, as your car would become illegal as soon as you completed the consular pre-approval with INM in Mexico. Residente Temporal would be OK and delay the car problem for 4 years.
In any case, if your wife is to drive your US plated car, be sure she has a copy of your marriage certificate in the car at all times. Otherwise, a Mexican national cannot drive a foreign plated car without the foreign importer (you) in the vehicle.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Howler said:


> Wow!! It sounds like a lot has been streamlined or simplified - even for getting the permit for the car. Is it possible to get the insurance electronically before the trip??
> 
> 
> > Yes, I bought mine through MR Rachel's Insurance in Chapala (internet and telephone) before I left. Sergio is the owner and he speaks English. But this should be able to be done with any agent. My carrier is Qualitas - good so far.
> ...


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you so much to Quetza, RVGRINGO & FHBOY!!

I'll make sure it's all in order - and thanks, especially, for the info on starting the Permanent Resident visa and how it would affect the vehicle.

We will be flying my mother into DF once we get settled and she will spend 2 months with us before going back. This is the FIRST time that she has EVER done anything like this in the 26+ years of our marriage & family life. Who knows? Maybe she'll become hooked and want to stay!

Take care, and hope to cross paths with some of you while down there...


----------

